# suicidal



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello guys,

10 years of DP/DR I feel suicidal. I have enough to wake up and feel detached 24/7. I have enough to have dizziness, numb, detach, no feel myself, no feelings...I have enough to no see myself at the mirror. To feel different of others. To no recognize my family, friends and this world. I have enough to no live a normal life like people. I have enough to no enjoy parties, and my life.

Please guys help. I did many things (psychiatry, psychology, EMDR, hypnose, relaxation, acuponcture..) no one help. I feel alone. I do not believe to be on couple and live a life; I have lost 10 yeas of my life. No specialist help me. NO medication works.

I would like positive advices to no give up I am a taker. Any programs or good books?

For what I have seen many said live your own life like everything is ok and it will disappear ? It is true? We all different I am skeptical.

My Dr feel lost and do no what to do. My therapist too and when i ask him if there is a cure or how to overcome he do not not what to say...

Its look like I have lost my mind and personality for the rest of my life. Its look like I have mental illness and there is no cure for it after 10 years...

Please give me some positive recovery stories. Sorry for this bad mood. I do not see issue.

Thanks a lot


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey,

It's worth a try to do your best at "just living"... even if it doesn't go away it'll show you what you are capable of despite this disorder. We all have some thing in life, whether it's DP/DR, cancer, or even just a case of depression or ADHD, to even being paralyzed waste down, blind, etc. I'm not comparing any of those with eachother, and obviously many to all here would agree that DP/DR is one of the worst things that can happen to a person.

I also highly hope you will talk to any support you have, family, friends, doctors. And if nobody is currently there for you, then go ahead and call a help line VIA phone, here's the number: 1-800-273-8255

International Number List http://ibpf.org/resource/list-international-suicide-hotlines


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I felt like you. I had an EEG and it showed the problem. I got better. Did you have an EEG?


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello

What is EEG ?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> I felt like you. I had an EEG and it showed the problem. I got better. Did you have an EEG?


If that's the case, you don't have DP/DR..


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

My EEG showed slow delta waves in my dominant temporal lobe. Analysis stated this condition is

indicative of a history of epileptic seizure. A follow up time study failed to show spike activity so

it is presumed I am no longer actively epileptic. My initial seizures at age 17 were severe, and

my post - ictal period segued into an affective disorder of major depression. I would have a distinct

episode about every decade, and they were epic struggles for survival featuring horrible anxiety

and terrible insomnia. The seizures also bestowed a mild head tremor and frequent ocular migraine

headaches. I believe that neurological issues that can yield symptoms of dp/dr can be identified

with the EEG test. EEG is an acronym for Electro Encephala Gram. It is a painless test

where 11 leads are attached to the scalp to monitor important areas of the brain.

The test is used to help *diagnose* conditions such as seizures, epilepsy, head injuries, dizziness, headaches, brain tumors and sleeping problems


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

forestx5 said:


> I felt like you. I had an EEG and it showed the problem. I got better. Did you have an EEG?





Pondererer said:


> If that's the case, you don't have DP/DR..


You are implying that neurological conditions can't cause DP/DR but that is completely false! Temporal lobe seizures, traumatic brain injuries, encephalitis, Lyme & bartonella infections and more can all cause dissociation. The key is getting to the root of your issue which may be multi-faceted.


----------

